# Anyone heard of "Live Oak Kennels" out of Tx



## Willi Ortner (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I was messaged by someone "affiliated" with Life Oak Kennels asking if I was interested in "championship bred dogs." So I checked out their page, looked at their website.....They sell all puppies (GSD and Rottis) for $1,000, and advertise/sell white Shepherds. They do training in protection but no mention of Schutzhund. 

I am not interested in them, just curious if anyone else knows anything about them.

Cheers, Willi


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Cant help with the said kennel but i have been snooping around yr site and checking out yr lines and achievements....doesng look like you need to affiliâte with anyone else — what yr doing is already working jmo.


----------



## Willi Ortner (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Peter! Appreciate it. I have no interest in the above said kennel, especially after emailing back and forth a little bit. They told me to "let them know" if I wanted "champion bred dogs." Couldn't help but laugh. Unfortunately much of the general public would believe every word these people say.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no idea who they are but "White Shepherds" = red flag. JMHO of course!


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

The Rottweilers are horrible looking and they list no pedigrees so I'm guessing that would be considered a red flag. It did interest me that they had a NARA logo on their site and under links they link to this trainer who has the same photos of German Shepherds. Never heard of them either but thought it was interesting that they are affiliated with ringsport. 

http://www.bwdogtraining.com/


----------

